# Problème utilisation MacPorts



## Finrorim (11 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,


J'ai cru comprendre que pour l'installation de logiciel et ce qui s'en suis, la solution sous Mac est d'utiliser MacPorts qui se trouverais être un équivalent de apt-get.

Du coup j'ai installé MacPorts et Xcode mais quand j'essai d'installer un programme comme nmap par exemple voici le résultat.

Help Please




sudo port install nmap
Password:
Error: 
Error: No valid Xcode installation is properly selected.
Error: Please use xcode-select to select an Xcode installation:
Error:     sudo xcode-select -switch /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer # version 4.3.2
Error: 
Warning: xcodebuild exists but failed to execute
Warning: Xcode does not appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
Warning: The Command Line Tools for Xcode don't appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
Warning: See http://guide.macports.org/chunked/installing.xcode.html for more information.
--->  Computing dependencies for nmapError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?




(J'ai suivi le tuto sur le site du zéro)


----------



## edd72 (11 Juin 2012)

A priori, Xcode est mal (pas?) installé.
Il ne s'agit pas que de télécharger l'installer sur le MAS, mais de l'éxecuter ensuite...


----------



## Finrorim (12 Juin 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> A priori, Xcode est mal (pas?) installé.
> Il ne s'agit pas que de télécharger l'installer sur le MAS, mais de l'éxecuter ensuite...




Merci de ta réponse mais j'ai rien compris \o/


Xcode est bien installé puisque je le lance sans problème c'est pour ça que je ne comprend pas d'où viens le problème.

Même après la MAJ de xCode ça ne fonctionne pas 

port selfupdate
--->  Updating MacPorts base sources using rsync
Error: /opt/local/bin/port: port selfupdate failed: Error synchronizing MacPorts sources: command execution failed


----------

